# Email this morning about 7500 promotion...



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

So they are saying in this email that i can complete 105 hours with 100 trips and make $1000 gauranteed... So basically we are worth less than $10 bux an hour??


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

what market? Screenshot? I'm sure it is a typo. Or they are calling it as it is so no one calls foul.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> So basically we are worth less than $10 bux an hour??


And what did you expect???? You are a driver for christ sake!!!! Want better than 10/hr? Get better job! Stop complaining!


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

JerryP. said:


> what market? Screenshot? I'm sure it is a typo. Or they are calling it as it is so no one calls foul.


Orange county


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

MAKE UP TO $7,500
GUARANTEED


When we decided to change pricing, we did so knowing that the new pricing will keep driver earnings high and demand at record levels. We want to stand behind our word and guarantee a minimum amount of fares from August 21st until September 30th.

A benefit of partnering with Uber is the flexibility in your schedule. As such, we are offering a tiered guarantee to fit everyone's driving schedule, whether it be for 10 or 50 hours per week.
HOW DOES IT WORK?
The tiered guarantee offers increasing amounts in fares based on a minimum number of hours spent online and completed trips. Please see below for full details.



**In addition to meeting the minimum online hours and trips, there are a few other requirements to qualify:

1. Accept at least 85% of all requests

2. Begin at least 80% of trips in the Orange County service area. 

We will send out weekly emails with how you are progressing against the promotion targets. On October 6th, you'll receive an email with your final results and any amount that will be deposited into your account during that pay cycle.
QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS
What if I make more than the guarantee amount?
If you earn more than the guarantee amount in fares, you keep the higher amount!

Who can participate in this promotion?
This promotion is for uberX partners who are registered in Orange County only. If you are receiving this email directly, it means that we have you on the list for the promotion.

What constitutes being online?
You are online whenever you are on a trip, driving towards a pickup or waiting for a trip request.

Why must 80% of trips need to begin in Orange County to qualify?
This is a guarantee for Orange County, and we want you to spend the majority of time in your registered region. However, we realize you may have trips that take you to other regions.

Is the $1 Safe Rides Fee included as part of my fares?
No, the $1 Safe Rides Fee is taken out before determining your fares.

What if I meet the minimum number of hours for a guarantee amount, but not the number of trips, or vice versa?
The lower guarantee amount will apply. For example, if you are online 105 hours, but only complete 100 trips, you will be eligible for the $1,000 guarantee. Make sure you meet the trip and hour requirements.

If I accept a fare, and the rider cancels, does that hurt my acceptance rating?
No. Just be sure that you accept 85% of all requests to be eligible.

Will self-requested trips count towards the trip and hour minimums?
No, self-requested trips will not count, will disqualify you from the promotion, and are grounds for deactivation.
Uber On!
- Jeff


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I believe that he left this table out:
*







*

jo5eph complained about the situation where he might have done enough hours, but not the # of trips required. My guess is that if you do the hours, you will probably get enough trips. Doing the hours would be the pain. Since it is a 5+ week period, the top tier is a 51.2 hour week.

So, it appears that they start the value of your time at $20/hour, Uber gross. That comes out to $16/hour, Uber-net. Then at that point you would need to deduct your expenses.

At the extreme end, your time is worth $25/hour, Uber gross.

Correction: The period is 41 days (8/21 - 9/30). That would make the highest tier a 51.2 hour week.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I got the email too, unclear if those are weekly goals or what. I normally work 30 hrs and get roughly 30 trips. 60 trips in 50 hours would be a stretch for me. 300 hours and 360 trips for the 7500, maybe its doable since we have through the end of sept.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I will give them credit for coming up with an interesting response. It will force drivers to make decisions if they are doing both Lyft and Uber.

Needing an 85% rate, you would need to make sure you wait until the passenger is out before ending the ride and racing back to the online screen so that you don't miss a phantom ride request.

I could foresee a scenario where you are going to an Uber ride and your ride count is low so you would want do that ride. You might keep the Lyft app on and keep it on as long as possible, to the point of getting a Lyft request and not doing it, so that you could keep your Lyft hours online number high. For some reason I don't get Lyft email, so I don't know whether they have any acceptance minimums tied to their program.


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

I hope nobody falls for this...Its all a scam by uber most likely...They will find a way to screw you over...They will come up with your acceptance rate is only 75% but before this promo it was 95%...

Even if you wait for passenger to go out of car before you end trip and press go ONLINE right away they will find a way to screw you over...

Another possibility is they will screw you over with the hrs saying you where not online in whatever area the promo is going on...

I fell for this promo of theirs in OUTLANDS in San Francisco.. I did the above where i waited for passenger to get out and did not even bother to see what fare was I just click go online right away...Also anytime I had a passenger bring me out of area I went back right away with app off to OUTLANDS then turn it on when I was back in area..

I was told I did not qualify because my acceptance rating was a few % off the required amount or something to that affect...I have no idea how much faster I can click end trip and GO ONLINE right away....I was even accepting the 15+min away request...Remember this was in SF and with OUTLANDS traffic...

My advice is don't rely getting paid with any Uber Guarantee besides there $100 bonus on your first ride... I am pretty sure they will find a way to start not handing that bonus out either by saying the passenger only rated you a 4 STAR on the trip and not 5...=)


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> And what did you expect???? You are a driver for christ sake!!!! Want better than 10/hr? Get better job! Stop complaining!


*NO, I won't stop complaining. You stop telling me to stop complaining. Go tell your booty buddy Travis to bite me. *


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I will give them credit for coming up with an interesting response. It will force drivers to make decisions if they are doing both Lyft and Uber.
> 
> Needing an 85% rate, you would need to make sure you wait until the passenger is out before ending the ride and racing back to the online screen so that you don't miss a phantom ride request.
> 
> I could foresee a scenario where you are going to an Uber ride and your ride count is low so you would want do that ride. You might keep the Lyft app on and keep it on as long as possible, to the point of getting a Lyft request and not doing it, so that you could keep your Lyft hours online number high. For some reason I don't get Lyft email, so I don't know whether they have any acceptance minimums tied to their program.


Lyft has a 90% acceptance rate requirement on their power driver bonus.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I believe that he left this table out:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My email did not include this chart, i do not know why. interesting to see though. So either way, if you are doing this part time, you may as well not be included in this promotion. That is a real stretch completing even 60 trips in 50 hours.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> My email did not include this chart, i do not know why. interesting to see though. So either way, if you are doing this part time, you may as well not be included in this promotion. That is a real stretch completing even 60 trips in 50 hours.


I believe that chart is for the full period. So in 5+ weeks, you could at least obtain the lowest tier, if not higher. I just don't know how many miles it would take to get to those levels to know if it is really worth it. I would have to look at my past results and try to adjust them for the new fares and see how it looks.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I believe that he left this table out:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about the OC market, but here where I am there is no way in the world you could ever get 60 trips in only 50 hours.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Ya, OC is not one of those markets with non-stop short trips, it more the longer trips, but fewer of them. In 30 hours/week I can do 30 trips during the busy weekend, but outside of those 30 hours there are hardly any trips as there are too many drivers with nothing to do.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

i think it is clear that uber's goal is to drop many of the part time drivers,
that may be the ranson for the low rates..


----------



## The LAwnmower (May 1, 2014)

Uber is trying to run Lyft out of business. Lyft has been trying to get Uber to buy them. Uber balked. True story. They figure it is cheaper to keep lowering their fares to capture market share (and run Lyft out of biz) and use UberX as a loss leader and make their money on Black and SUV while still making some dough on UberX while punishing Lyft since Lyft doesn't have the high end cars to fall back on. The only way this whole thing gets better is if there is only one company. Then pay will increase.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

The LAwnmower said:


> Uber is trying to run Lyft out of business. Lyft has been trying to get Uber to buy them. Uber balked. True story. They figure it is cheaper to keep lowering their fares to capture market share (and run Lyft out of biz) and use UberX as a loss leader and make their money on Black and SUV while still making some dough on UberX while punishing Lyft since Lyft doesn't have the high end cars to fall back on. The only way this whole thing gets better is if there is only one company. Then pay will increase.


 so it all comes down to uber is offering the cheapest ride and it cost then no real lose to do so.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber is not a Charity

Uber will employ all types methods and strategies to ensure UBER profits further from its workforce. 

Uber would have dozens of actuaries and experts modelling the data we provide through real world operations. This info allows them to develop different pricing and payment schemes laced with attractive marketing bait to suck both drivers and riders in.

To think that UBER is looking out after anyone else's interest is pretty naive.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> And what did you expect???? You are a driver for christ sake!!!! Want better than 10/hr? Get better job! Stop complaining!


Good, safe, dependable drivers are worth much more than $10/hr. They'll be worth right around $0/hr. in the not so distant future, but not now. Also, maybe he doesn't want to "get better job." Lastly, I think he has every right to complain if he so chooses. I rather enjoyed it. Got a problem with that? Get nuther forum!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> And what did you expect???? You are a driver for christ sake!!!! Want better than 10/hr? Get better job! Stop complaining!


We're not just drivers though... we're independent contractors... which means that our pay needs to be high enough to cover our operating costs, and still make a sufficient profit.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Hit the first tier after 2 weeks, acceptance is a little below the 85% mark right now, but it will go up with more rides, so right now it's an extra $200, we'll see how much I get before Oct. 6th.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Hit the first tier after 2 weeks, acceptance is a little below the 85% mark right now, but it will go up with more rides, so right now it's an extra $200, we'll see how much I get before Oct. 6th.
> View attachment 1075


Congrats !


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

How did everyone do with the OC Guarantee?

Just got the results, just made the hour minimum by 1 hour...









Of course they forgot to mention until the last minute that we only get 80% of the fare guarantee as it's considered a fare, what could have been $600 is now $480. Oh well, any money out of Uber's pocket and back in mine is a win.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> And what did you expect???? You are a driver for christ sake!!!! Want better than 10/hr? Get better job! Stop complaining!


He believed the lies Travis and his Hedge Fund boys where selling that you can earn $50,000-$90,000 a year depending on what market you are in, LOL.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The LAwnmower said:


> Uber is trying to run Lyft out of business. Lyft has been trying to get Uber to buy them. Uber balked. True story. They figure it is cheaper to keep lowering their fares to capture market share (and run Lyft out of biz) and use UberX as a loss leader and make their money on Black and SUV while still making some dough on UberX while punishing Lyft since Lyft doesn't have the high end cars to fall back on. The only way this whole thing gets better is if there is only one company. Then pay will increase.


Lyft competition is only a part of it. Apart from Lyft, Uber is competing with public transport and even the customer's own car. Uber's strategy was/is:

1) Introduce a service comparable in price to taxis. Charge drivers no commission, offer high fares (wages) and temporary earnings guarantees in order to attract and build a very large driver base.

2) Once the driver base has been built up, slash fares (wages) to increase customer demand. Driver base is now large enough to handle increased demand. Profits decrease per driver but increase for Uber. More fares at a lower rate mean lower profits per driver (because variable costs are a high proportion of revenue for drivers). More fares at a lower rate mean higher profits for Uber (variable costs are a low proportion of revenue for Uber)

Results:

- very high market share grab by Uber in very short space of time
- drivers initially very satisfied with earnings see these eroded by the lower fares needed for Uber to increase its market share
- Those drivers who counted on Uber as their main a source of income, and especially those who leased vehicles to drive for Uber find themselves in trouble and unable to get out


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> When we decided to change pricing, we did so knowing that the new pricing will keep driver earnings high and demand at record levels. We want to stand behind our word and guarantee a minimum amount of fares from August 21st until September 30th


I am pretty sure that if they would have not done the price cut, that guarantee would not be in effect. Either way I would have never reach their goals cuz I never drove over 30 hours a week. Good way to keep drivers on the road though.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Wow, Hey UBER if you knew your BS Rates would lead to high earnings, Then why would you need to have a guarantee?

Take it from me this is nothing but a giant Carrot on a stick that 0.0000000001% of drivers may get close to receiving.

This video shows two uber employees testing the theory and the typical reaction at Uber headquarters when they implement these programs.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I believe that he left this table out:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a promotion in every area?


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

jo5eph said:


> So they are saying in this email that i can complete 105 hours with 100 trips and make $1000 gauranteed... So basically we are worth less than $10 bux an hour??


Uber drivers are worth zero dollars an hours, that's how much most make after deductions for miles driven and dead miles.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> Is this a promotion in every area?


If you read this post you will find your answers


----------



## Jonathan Carter (Apr 7, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> Is this a promotion in every area?


This was a promotion back in 2014, no such thing exists anymore


----------

